# New Facebook for iPad App released today



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facebook/id284882215?mt=8

Downloading now...will comment after I've tried it...

Betsy


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm impressed with it so far. I hope it does Timeline well when that's released (love that feature!!). 

So far, I like it better than the other FB apps that I've been using up to now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a huge FaceBook user, so real usability will have to wait for some others.  Seems okay to me, it has chat.   I chatted with a friend, if you are using the bluetooth keyboard like I am, and chatting, you will not see a "Send" button on the chat text box unless you pop up the onscreen keyboard using the button on the upper right corner of the BT keyboard.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Seems good to me.  Has chat on iPad finally, and the picture viewer works very well.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Huh ...I downloaded on my iPad 1, but it won't run. I restarted the iPad and still nothing. 
Gonna have to troubleshoot.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, Chad.

I'm running it on my iPad1...do you have the latest software update on the iPad?

Did you delete the app and reinstall?

Note, the app page says 
"NOTICE TO USERS UPGRADING FROM AN OLDER VERSION:  If you're having trouble starting the app after the upgrade, please delete and reinstall the app -- this has been confirmed to solve the issue."

I had deleted the app already at some point, so it was a fresh install for me.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

no, I restarted but I did not delete the app and reinstall....I will try that next, thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Any luck, Chad?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that there is an update; the latest version supposedly cures the problems with the install of the prior version.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facebook/id284882215?mt=8

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The FB update bricked Patrizia's phone this morning.. I think I'll hold off until I get reports that this version is stable.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that there is an update; the latest version supposedly cures the problems with the install of the prior version.
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facebook/id284882215?mt=8
> 
> Betsy


I did the uninstall/reinstall thing and it worked, not sure if it's the new update or just the uninstall first but it worked....thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just installed it on my iPad and iPod Touch and it works fine. It's nicer on the iPad then on my laptop.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I updated my iPad and it's working fine...it's what I've been using to converse with you over there, Heather...I think it's fine for the iPad.  You might wait for your iPhones though, if Patrizia had problems...

I do like it better than any of the other iPad FB apps I've tried.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The FB update bricked Patrizia's phone this morning.. I think I'll hold off until I get reports that this version is stable.


Yow!

Installed on two jailbroken devices, no issues. I did have to do the uninstall/reinstall thing with the previous update, but today's was fine.

With Zia, is her phone just black, or is it stuck somewhere, like the Apple logo? If it's just black, try holding the home button and sleep button down--for several minutes, if needed. It *should* just boot up eventually (usually, around 20-30 seconds) if it's an actual software issue. If it doesn't, it may very well be a hardware problem & the next step is probably a trip to the Genius Bar.

(This is assuming she isn't JB'd, in which case there are still software options to explore before taking it in to Apple.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I did the uninstall/reinstall thing and it worked, not sure if it's the new update or just the uninstall first but it worked....thanks!


Glad to hear it! It's a nice app. I did have one crash...but I've been using it a lot today with no other problems.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Yow!
> 
> Installed on two jailbroken devices, no issues. I did have to do the uninstall/reinstall thing with the previous update, but today's was fine.
> 
> ...


She's not JBd Apple had to have her do a full restore. Apparently this was a pretty big issue today. Lots of calls on it I believe it was just stuck at the white apple. Couldn't do a reboot, couldn't do anything. She lost quite a bit and has worked on it ALL day. It's been a horridly stressful day for her dealing with all this.... So I'm definitely waiting until I get lots more status updates. Just because I've got too much going on right now to try to deal with that.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> She's not JBd Apple had to have her do a full restore. Apparently this was a pretty big issue today. Lots of calls on it I believe it was just stuck at the white apple. Couldn't do a reboot, couldn't do anything. She lost quite a bit and has worked on it ALL day. It's been a horridly stressful day for her dealing with all this.... So I'm definitely waiting until I get lots more status updates. Just because I've got too much going on right now to try to deal with that.


Ugh. I don't blame you. Poor Zia, what a thing to happen.

And yet another reminder to everyone--backups are critical. Through iTunes if you have no other choice, but being able to sync my crucial apps to each device, to my computer, and to the cloud individually is just priceless as far as I'm concerned. iOS 5 and iCloud isn't going to replace that for me, no matter what Apple claims.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Seems good to me. Has chat on iPad finally, and the picture viewer works very well.


 I can't find the chat and I also can't find where to type in anything. I got the app from my newspaper. Should I delete it and go to the app store?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta, I'm not sure what you mean by getting it from your newspaper? Any link from any website should take you to the app store before downloading to your iPad. Make sure it's the official app.

Here are some pics of the app:
Splash screen:









Main screen:








swipe right to left on this screen to bring up the list of available friends for chat...

Which brings up this screen:








Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Betsy,
  For some reason, I have to turn my ipad sideways to see who is on chat.It won't let me swipe from right to left, though I can swipe from left to right.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

amyberta said:


> Thanks Betsy,
> For some reason, I have to turn my ipad sideways to see who is on chat.It won't let me swipe from right to left, though I can swipe from left to right.


I believe the chat list is ONLY visible in landscape, not in portrait. Why they opted to do that is beyond me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, chat is only visible in landscape.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

yes, that's right; I tend to use my iPad in landscape, so I didn't realize that.  However, once you have a chat ongoing, you can access the exchange in portrait mode via the "Messages" link on the left side.

Betsy


----------

